# Buchempfehlung zu VB.net



## Andreas- (11 Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand ein Buch zu VB.net empfehlen? Sollte für Einsteiger verständlich sein, jedoch sind Programmierkenntnisse wie z.B. in C++ vorhanden.

Grundsätzlich:

Ist VB 2008 = VB.net? Ich spiele mit MS Visual Basic 2008 rum. Heißt die dort angewendete Sprache VB.net?


Danke


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Dezember 2009)

EInfach mal bei Amazon machschauen. Ich persönlich finde Michael Kofler gut, da er kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt und auch Dinge bei M$ kritisiert die nicht optimal sind. Ein Buch von ihm z.B. ist dieses hier
VB 2008 ist VB.net (aber auch schon ein paar ältere Versionen sind dies).


----------



## Andreas- (11 Dezember 2009)

Erstmal danke Rainer. 
Es gibt so viele Bücher zu diesem Thema, deswegen frage ich nach euren Empfehlungen. 

Wie siehts denn zum Beispiel noch mit diesem Buch aus? Ist ein bisschen billiger...
http://www.amazon.de/Visual-Basic-2...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260547760&sr=1-1


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Dezember 2009)

Sicher auch nicht schlecht. Tip: Beide bestellen, ansehen, und das das Dir besser gefällt behalten, das andere zurückschicken. Oder wenn es billig sein soll: für eines entscheiden und bei gebrauchten Büchern nachsehen. Da gibt es oft günstige Schnäppchen (ich glaube allerdings ohne einfache Rückgabemöglichkeit dafür aber zzgl. 3,00 EUR Versandkosten).


----------



## georg_demmler (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

zum ersten Testen gibt es sog. "Openbooks". Liegen auf der Seite des jeweiligen Verlages zum Download bereit.

Für "Openbooks" bei Galileo Computing gibt es folgenden Link:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/katalog/openbook

Und dort gibt es auch ein Buch über Visual Basic 2008 kostenlos zum Download.

Viel Spass


----------



## Andreas- (14 Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Tipp!

Ich hab mich noch für kein Buch entschieden. Zurzeit arbeite ich noch ein englisches Online-Tutorial zu VB2008 durch.


----------



## RobiHerb (18 Dezember 2009)

*C#*



Andreas- schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein Buch zu VB.net empfehlen? Sollte für Einsteiger verständlich sein, jedoch sind Programmierkenntnisse wie z.B. in C++ vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Warum Basic? Wenn man schon C++ drauf hat, dann ist doch C# die einfachere Lösung.

Und nicht vergessen, der Reflector kann C# Code als VB Code darstellen und auch anders herum.


----------

